# Cruze service codes



## Punisher (Jun 5, 2012)

HOLA CRUZE OWNERS, 
Anyone out there familiar with service code 79? Service code 82 means engine oil change.
Does 79 mean O2 sensor? My Cruze's check engine light is on, I know it's for the O2 sensor, 
waiting on next paycheck to handle that but a service code 79 message popped up and 
I can't locate it in manuel.
Thanks for you help. PUNISHER:th_coolio:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Punisher said:


> HOLA CRUZE OWNERS,
> Anyone out there familiar with service code 79? Service code 82 means engine oil change.
> Does 79 mean O2 sensor? My Cruze's check engine light is on, I know it's for the O2 sensor,
> waiting on next paycheck to handle that but a service code 79 message popped up and
> ...




Punisher, 
I would recommend that you contact your local dealer to have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get your concerns properly diagnosed for you. Also I would suggest that you contact Chevrolet in Mexico at 01-800-466-0811 or [email protected]. I hope this helps!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

